# Should you have a Life Jacket



## jaredluke

I'm just wondering if I should have a life Jacket when Kayaking?


----------



## Guest

Absolutely. Imagine somebody saying, if only he had been wearing a life jacket. For a small cost your life is worth much more. At least $10 more hehe

I'm going to buy a VHS radio but will probably never use it but I'll have it. Nothing worse than needing something and not having it and it's too late.


----------



## L3GACY

Its required by law here in SA. I think i've only taken it off once or twice while on the water and it was still on my lap. I would definitely wear one as much as possible, after all, if you get one that is comfortable, it's not going to do any damage.


----------



## bazzoo

Hey Ant , what are those inflatable vests like to wear , i presume you mean the ones that you dont inflate unless you fall off , i hate my PFD , it rides up in my face all the time , so was thinking of getting one of those inflatabels


----------



## ArWeTherYet

You dont need to legally wear one in QLD as far as I'm aware.......Well the Government website says it's only recommended.

I always wear one while out in the bay, dont often worry about in the creeks though.


----------



## JD

bazzoo said:


> i presume you mean the ones that you dont inflate unless you fall off , i hate my PFD , it rides up in my face all the time , so was thinking of getting one of those inflatabels


I'm the same, my original pfd rides up and is a real pain. I use it in the surf or in areas where I could end up in the drink from waves etc. Also have an infaltable and it's 100% better to wear, one downside is no pockets. Guess it's all a bit of a trade off. I've been thinking of buying one of those Stohlquist pfds but I'd like to try one first.


----------



## Hirosh

As well as all the other safety points raised, I also find them practical when you go in the drink. I went bottom up in the ocean, and instead of having to tread water, my PFD allowed me to just bob around whilst I focussed all my attention on flipping my kayak over and getting everything (and myself) back in.
Definitely a worth investment


----------



## Dodge

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> You dont need to legally wear one in QLD as far as I'm aware.......Well the Government website says it's only recommended.
> 
> I always wear one while out in the bay, dont often worry about in the creeks though.


Qld law says.... Under 12, Under 4.8m, Underway... that is only compulsory rule, to protect kids

I use PFD as Paul does, and anywhere when on a night paddle


----------



## Mad Dog

Maybe the question is do i want to drown?.... i supose its like seat belts... you dont need then till you hit something......better safe than sorry :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

Mad Dog said:


> Maybe the question is do i want to drown?.... i supose its like seat belts... you dont need then till you hit something......better safe than sorry :lol: :lol:


I think that's a very good way of putting it.


----------



## bazzoo

leftieant said:


> Baz, inflatable vest is quite comfortable to wear, I don't even notice I've got it on. But yes, no pockets.
> Wonder if you could wear a fly vest over the top maybe?


Thanks Ant, thats what i needed to know , i'm not so worried about pockets in a pfd , as i dont really carry anything , and if you come off in rough water , its not a great idea to have a heap of tools and gear attached to you , as it makes it harder to remount , the less you have attached to your person , the easier it is to get back on .


----------



## Baldy

Yep I wear my fly vest over the top of a Stormy Seas yoke and I can hardly tell ive got it on.

I guess its all a compromise, the manual inflatable ones arnt much good if your knocked out but then the normal pfd1's that have a chance of saving you in that situation are more likely to be stowed than worn, just because they are so uncomfortable.

The other thing is theres nothing wrong with inflating them with the mouthpiece if you want that extra piece of mind. If I ever find myself in a dodgey situation be it offshore or in high boat traffic thats exactly what I'll be doing.

The Stormys are made in Tas and if you get them serviced the warranty is extended another 12months. Ive got no association with them I just thought its a good setup and worth mentioning.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## paffoh

Wear one, PFD 1 or PFD 3 is a must...

I spent just under $500 on 2 x Burke PFD 1's ( Well Father bought me them once he found out I bought a Kayak, he thinks I have bad luck ) and 1 x Stohlquist Fisherman PFD. Best money I ever spent, wouldnt trade them for all the lures in the world... Safety is paramount, without one your not only putting yourself at risk but your loved ones too.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Duane

I have a Stormy Vest from the same mob that made baldy's yoke. I got it for sailing and mainly wear it to keep me warm, It's a comfortable fit and as long as it's not too hot I don't take it off. Though it does get put on when it roughs up a bit. I've never felt like I was going to come off the yacht, but it's nice to know I'll float if I do, coz the time it takes for the yacht to turn around come back for me it might be long enough for me to sink with all my other wet weather gear on.

I keep mine lightly inflated via the mouth tube. I chose the manual inflation because I didn't want it going off when I got dunked by a wave.

As for the kayak, I got myself a proper paddling PDF. When paddling on my own I always carry it onboard, but may not always wear it, I let the conditions and my experience decide.

As for compulsory life jacket laws, I think they are a load of bollocks brought on by some idiots killing themselves in conditions they shouldn't have been out in. I personally detest any Nanny laws and I should be able to do what I damn well please as long is its not hurting anyone else.

The law in Tasmania is that anyone on a powered boat under six metres in length must wear a PFD while the vessel is underway. You can't tell me a badly designed six metre boat is any safer than a well made 4-5 metre boat. You can't tell me that on a millpond day in 30 degree heat in sheltered water my chances of being saved by a PFD go up ten fold.

I'll end my rant now


----------



## fishydude

Yup. I wear my pfdIII clipped at the bottom but not zipped up to keep it out of my face however the bib and brace wetsuit minus the jacket that I wear is probably really all I need. The tough part for me is fresh versus salt...more likely to go in in salt water but need the bouyancy more in fresh. I'll just keep mine on....It's not _that_ bad and it may save my life one day. Hope my thoughts help. cheers


----------



## alfie

Baldy said:


> Yep I wear my fly vest over the top of a Stormy Seas yoke and I can hardly tell ive got it on.
> 
> I guess its all a compromise, the manual inflatable ones arnt much good if your knocked out but then the normal pfd1's that have a chance of saving you in that situation are more likely to be stowed than worn, just because they are so uncomfortable.
> 
> The other thing is theres nothing wrong with inflating them with the mouthpiece if you want that extra piece of mind. If I ever find myself in a dodgey situation be it offshore or in high boat traffic thats exactly what I'll be doing.
> 
> The Stormys are made in Tas and if you get them serviced the warranty is extended another 12months. Ive got no association with them I just thought its a good setup and worth mentioning.
> 
> Cheers
> Baldy


Do inflatable PFD's have an expiry date beyond which it's illegal to use them, like flares?


----------



## Duane

alfie said:


> Do inflatable PFD's have an expiry date beyond which it's illegal to use them, like flares?


None that I'm aware of, though the manufacturer does recommend servicing every 12 months.

The website is at http://www.stormyaustralia.com/index.htm

I just noticed they do a paddlers jacket, pretty much the same as the vest I have but cut a lot shorter.

Like Baldy, I have no affiliation with the company, but I like their product and I'm happy to support a relatively small local company.


----------



## yankatthebay

if it has a canister in it to inflate it when you pull a cord. It is a good idea to replace it ever 12 months whether you think it needs it or not. There is nothing worth than having a PFD that doesn't work when you need it.
Canisters normally cost $10-$20 each, but I don't think you can really put a price on your life...well not a price that cheap anyway. 

while you are replacing it (as long as it is a re-usable bladder), might also be a good idea to set the old canister off to make sure you dont have any leaks in the bladder in the PDF. Don't know if anyone else has any opinions on doing this.


----------



## jaredluke

Thanks guys I have recently headed out to BCF and bought a life jacket.


----------

